# kayak cart



## ShedAntler

Greetings!! I just purchased my first kayak over the weekend. It is a Pelican Catch 100 Fishing Kayak. I used it yesterday and am very happy with it. I want to purchase a cart for it, but because of the Tunnel Hull design, it doesn't appear that a standard kayak cart would work very well. Do any of you know of a cart that would work? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## cmonkey

I think a C-Tug would work. The two "cushions" are covered with a non skid material that I don't think it would matter (or rarely does) make entire contact with the hull. Those same cushions are hinged to fit various types of hulls. Strap it relatively tight, or better yet, twice, and it wouldn't budge. The sand track wheels are worth the extra expense.


----------



## tito

Any cradle cart would work. I'm more partial to the rubber tire ones. They have thick pads. You could always add to any pad to fit your yak. Even if you could you dont want a cart that pulls off the scupper holes


----------



## ShedAntler

Thanks for the quick replies cmonkey and tito!!


----------



## Northernfisher

ShedAntler said:


> Greetings!! I just purchased my first kayak over the weekend. It is a Pelican Catch 100 Fishing Kayak. I used it yesterday and am very happy with it. I want to purchase a cart for it, but because of the Tunnel Hull design, it doesn't appear that a standard kayak cart would work very well. Do any of you know of a cart that would work? Thanks in advance for your help.


https://www.pelicansport.com/us_en/the-catch-100

I do not see that it has the "normal" through hull scalper holes, so you cannot use the carts with pegs that go through the hull. I would think that any of the cart type should work fine.

Good luck, it appears to be a nice setup.


----------



## ShedAntler

Northernfisher said:


> https://www.pelicansport.com/us_en/the-catch-100
> 
> I do not see that it has the "normal" through hull scalper holes, so you cannot use the carts with pegs that go through the hull. I would think that any of the cart type should work fine.
> 
> Good luck, it appears to be a nice setup.


Thanks Northernfisher! i just purchased a "normal" cart from Amazon. Hopefully it will get the job done.


----------



## Northernfisher

ShedAntler said:


> Thanks Northernfisher! i just purchased a "normal" cart from Amazon. Hopefully it will get the job done.


This is what I meant by "normal"



any of the ones like this should work:


----------



## Shoeman

The top one is the scupper hole cart. I see them used all the time, especially on the heavier Hobie's. I would think those could create premature wear in an area that's hard to repair.


----------



## ShedAntler

Northernfisher said:


> This is what I meant by "normal"
> 
> 
> 
> any of the ones like this should work:


Yep, the one I ordered is similar to the bottom picture.


----------



## tito

Like this skip to 2:25 then to 8:25 if you dont want to watch the hole thing


----------



## Northernfisher

tito said:


> Like this skip to 2:25 then to 8:25 if you dont want to watch the hole thing


I never had an issue with scupper hole wheels with my Tarpon 140. I have no idea of how he broke the post on the wheels that way he did. My guess is he did not have them in all of the way.

My will pull apart so I can store them in the front hatch.


----------



## Shoeman

and too much crap in there on uneven terrain


----------



## ShedAntler

Yikes!!! That would suck!!


----------



## Northernfisher

Shoeman said:


> and too much crap in there on uneven terrain


Oh for the old days when you would just put the canoe on your shoulders and carry it.


----------



## tito

Shoeman said:


> and too much crap in there on uneven terrain


 You think? I've been on paths that he was on look like a super highway. In Michigan almost everyone of them have exposed roots. Been going along and been stopped dead in my tracks more times than I can count. Pulls off the cart or cocks it back farther or even tips over. Stopping dead the force has to go somewhere if the cart cant move.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

So question for u guys. I currently has a sot yak that is a beast to carry. So I'm using a cart that goes into the scupper holes (just like the guy in the video). Should 
I worry about wearing holes in the scupper hole walls when I cart it from place to place? The video kinda scared me


----------



## tito

If you take it off your car and pull in in the lot down to the boat ramp. Wouldnt worry about it. If you take it cross country to remote lakes would be a concern a lot of people dont worry about anything. Not only the damage will be a hassle if you have to pull it without or damaged cart. Scupper hole carts are the least strong of the carts


----------



## Shoeman

I bought a cradle cart, but it’s still a PIA because my boats are wider. Seems hard to center them. Once strapped (twice) it’s good. Mine are quite heavy, at least for my old ass. 

Lately I’ve been using my bike trailer. Just back it down at the launch.


----------



## Lightfoot

Early Hobies had issues with cracking of the scupper holes when using that style of kayak cart. I use the wheelz cart for my Kraken and couldn't be happier other than the cost. A kayak is basically a boat though, your supposed to throw money at them aren't you?


----------



## Shoeman

That Kraken is an awesome boat!

I’m sold on the Jackson’s! Someone did their homework. Pricey, but one solid platform! I just love my Coosa, the Big Tuna is ok for a tandem, but the tuna tank seems like a waste of space, although I’ve kept fish in it!

To me those scupper carts seem like an easy way to transport a Yak, but I can see how it wears on the boat! 

Almost impossible to repair the damage


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Shoeman said:


> That Kraken is an awesome boat!
> 
> I’m sold on the Jackson’s! Someone did their homework. Pricey, but one solid platform! I just love my Coosa, the Big Tuna is ok for a tandem, but the tuna tank seems like a waste of space, although I’ve kept fish in it!
> 
> To me those scupper carts seem like an easy way to transport a Yak, but I can see how it wears on the boat!
> 
> Almost impossible to repair the damage


See that's what I'm worried about


----------



## bowenfish

I would suggest looking into making your own. That way you can do it a little more “custom” to fit your boat. Plus, I can take mine apart and put it in my boat when I get to where I am going.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

